# Have You Ever...



## JackalR (26/4/15)

So there I was nursing a babalas from a good night and grabbed my sig 150w with dark horse rda and took a few hits. As I juiced it up the night before I figured well theres still plenty of juice left in the tank so no worries. As I was vaping the vape marginally got hotter every time and cloud production got massive. Then I took a final hit... Bae mistake. Epic dry hit so bad I felt as if I melted my lungs. Heres the kicker though. When I pulled away to die I saw a flame in the Atty. Has anyone ever experienced this before. 

Put more juice on and got a burnt taste, rewicked and now is all normal again. 

Suffice to say lesson learned


----------



## shaunnadan (26/4/15)

Dry cotton catches on fire !!!! 

Once used the dark horse to light a candle

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Riaz (26/4/15)

Yip gotta be careful of them dry hits.

As @shaunnadan said, dry wick will catch a light, unless you using ekowool or the likes, which is unlikely in a dripper.


----------



## JackalR (26/4/15)

Bwahahaha. Should add that to a review. The dark horse Atty, great at making clouds, can also double as a lighter to light candles, lanterns etc when being load shed

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

